# heating gear close to the melting point



## kinglewy (Jul 6, 2013)

I recently made a batch of npp at 100mg/ml and test e at 250mg/ml. When I brew I usually put the vial in a pan of boiling water for a couple minutes and swirl it around untill it is crystal clear and I know it is in solution. Sometimes I have to do this a couple times.

While reading the thread on hormone melting points I realised that npp and test e melt at a lower temp than boiling water (100 degree celsius).

So my question is am I degrading the hormone by using the pan of boiling water? I don't let the oil get close to boiling but it does get fairly hot. Is there a better method than the one I am using?

Thanks in advance.


----------

